
Japan startup develops AI cameras to spot shoplifters before they steal - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/03/05/business/tech/minority-report-gets-real-japan-startup-develops-ai-cameras-spot-shoplifters-steal/
======
masonic
They capture _non-_ shoplifters as well.

